# Battlefield 3 - Erste Bilder!



## Sprunkey (8. Februar 2011)

Moin liebe Community,
so eben habe ich erfahren, dass es aus der sogenannten "gameinformer" Zeitschrift ein paar Battlefield 3 Screenshots gibt. Der User Beastxjason des PS3blogs hat folglich ein paar Eindrücke aus der Zeitschrift im Blog gepostet:


*Bitte Bilder im Forum hochladen. Gruß <<Painkiller>> *

Meine erste Usernews ist zwar ziemlich kurz geraten, da es dazu nicht viel zu sagen gibt. Ich hoffe es ist ok und ihr erwürgt mich nicht gleich 

Quelle: Battlefield 3 Looks Amazing PS3 Blog and Community | PS3Blog.net


Mfg


Edit: Bitte auf Seite 2 gehen. Die Bilder von einem anderen User hochgeladen worden. Aus zeitlichen Gründen kann ich sie hier nicht einfügen, werde es aber noch hacholen.


----------



## butter_milch (8. Februar 2011)

Thx. Von dem was man erkennen kann, sieht es gut aus. Jetzt frage ich mich nur wie frei man innerhalb der Level agieren kann (ist z.B. jedes Zimmer in einem Haus zugänglich...).

Könnte was werden


----------



## nyso (8. Februar 2011)

Naja, wirkliche Screenshots sind das wohl eher nicht^^

Was mir aber gefällt ist der Text auf dem einen Bild: Power to the PC-Player

Wollmers hoffen


----------



## ssgtocb (8. Februar 2011)




----------



## Leandros (8. Februar 2011)

Sieht gut aus! Freu mich


----------



## Trefoil80 (8. Februar 2011)

"bandwith exceeded..."

Toll...


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2011)

cool, danke. :o)


----------



## Rizzard (8. Februar 2011)

Naja, wenn ich die Bilder sehen könnte wäre das evtl interessant.


----------



## DominikZepp (8. Februar 2011)

die sind down


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Februar 2011)

Bitte noch die Regeln beachten. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html
Und bitte nur Bilder hoch laden die auch wirklich existieren. danke.


----------



## robbe (8. Februar 2011)

Hätte man sich da keinen besseren Uploader aussuchen können?


----------



## Leandros (8. Februar 2011)

Das Forum -__- 
Wie bereits gesagt. Du hättest die Fotos Downloaden können und im Forum hochlade.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Februar 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Bitte noch die Regeln beachten. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html
> Und bitte nur Bilder hoch laden die auch wirklich existieren. danke.


 
Ich bitte darum! Sonst macht dieser News-Thread nicht wirklich Sinn. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## STSLeon (8. Februar 2011)

Jetzt ist die News nämlich komplett wertlos, weil die Bilder weg sind.


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. Februar 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die News nämlich komplett wertlos, weil die Bilder weg sind.



ja hab sie leider nich mehr gesehen


----------



## PixelSign (8. Februar 2011)

sehr geil, jetzt muss ich wohl doch vorbestellen 

für alle die die bilder nicht bei dem komplett sinnlosen photobucket sehen können, hier als anhang.


----------



## Rizzard (8. Februar 2011)

Das letzte Foto wirkt atmosphärisch sehr stimmig. 

Ich denke BF3 wird zumindest BC2 mit Leichtigkeit übertreffen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Februar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das letzte Foto wirkt atmosphärisch sehr stimmig.
> 
> Ich denke BF3 wird zumindest BC2 mit Leichtigkeit übertreffen.



Und auch Black OPs ist da keine Konkurenz.


----------



## PixelSign (8. Februar 2011)

black ops ist sowieso für garnichts eine konkurrenz 
ich freu mich auch schon tierisch auf den sound von bf3. wenn der noch besser ist als bei bc2 kann das spiel nur gut werden


----------



## robbe (8. Februar 2011)

Das vorletzte Bild sieht merkwürdig aus. Sollen diese Kreise irgendwas bestimmtes darstellen oder sind das Grafikfehler?


----------



## STSLeon (8. Februar 2011)

Ich denke das sind irgendwelche Platzhalter, das Spiel dürfte momentan noch im Alpha Status sein. Vielen Dank PixelSign für den Upload. Bilder sehen auf jeden Fall gut aus. Bild Nr. 3 erinnert mich an Road to Jalalabad


----------



## DaStash (8. Februar 2011)

Sprunkey schrieb:


> Moin liebe Community,
> so eben habe ich erfahren, dass es aus der sogenannten "gameinformer" Zeitschrift ein paar Battlefield 3 Screenshots gibt. Der User Beastxjason  des PS3blogs hat folglich ein paar Eindrücke aus der Zeitschrift im Blog gepostet:
> 
> http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn290/gajason143/DSCF1871.jpg
> ...



Geht nicht ein Bild.

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (8. Februar 2011)

PixelSign schrieb:


> black ops ist sowieso für garnichts eine konkurrenz
> ich freu mich auch schon tierisch auf den sound von bf3. wenn der noch besser ist als bei bc2 kann das spiel nur gut werden


 
Im Sound ist BC2 ungeschlagen. Wenn das bei BF3 noch ne Schippe besser wird, lohnt es sich die Anlage aufzudrehen. Da fühlt man sich einfach mitten drin.




DaStash schrieb:


> Geht nicht ein Bild.
> 
> MfG


 
Ist bekannt, du musst die bilder von Pixelsign ansehen.


----------



## RSX (8. Februar 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Das vorletzte Bild sieht merkwürdig aus. Sollen diese Kreise irgendwas bestimmtes darstellen oder sind das Grafikfehler?



Das hat was mit der Level-Beleuchtung zu tun. Keine Grafikfehler.

Natürlich wird das im fertigen Spiel nicht zu sehen zu sein.

Gruß


----------



## Wenzman (8. Februar 2011)

Sieht nett aus, und wann soll das Spiel nochmal erscheinen ? 2.q. 2011 ?


----------



## PixelSign (8. Februar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Im Sound ist BC2 ungeschlagen. Wenn das bei BF3 noch ne Schippe besser wird, lohnt es sich die Anlage aufzudrehen. Da fühlt man sich einfach mitten drin.



du sagst es


----------



## Gosu (8. Februar 2011)

Screenshots find ich immer gefährlich, Operation Flashpoint sah auch zuerst gut aus...


----------



## Rizzard (8. Februar 2011)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Sieht nett aus, und wann soll das Spiel nochmal erscheinen ? 2.q. 2011 ?


 
Herbst 2011.


----------



## Axel_Foly (8. Februar 2011)

oh mann nichtmal die news seite hat es geschafft die bilder anständig zu hosten ... gibts die sonst noch wo?


----------



## Dorni (8. Februar 2011)

Habe hier nochmal alle Scans komplett hochgeladen, kann man sich auch mal den den Text durchlesen.


_Aiming for CY Q4 2011 release_
_Concept for BF3 has been in the works for years, waiting on proper tech to seamlessly come together_
_Frosbite 2.0 is the culmination of this tech, entirely re-written_
_Lighting sounds neat, one "probe" contains more lighting information than an entire BFBC2 level._
_Level destruction is going to be "believable" but basically everything is destructible._
_Character animations powered by ANT, what EA Sports uses.__AI characters and multiplayer characters have different animation sets_
_No more "gliding" animations that look off, animation realism is a focus_
_Captured their own war audios (bullets, tanks, helicopters, etc) at different distances to ensure realism_
_Better audio cues for certain actions, more easily able to listen for threats_
_Plan on better, more immediate post release content_
_More unlocks than BFBC2_
_Dice trying to find a good balance between customization of your character and not having "pink rabbit hat(s)"_
_4 classes_
_Will talk about squads "later"_
_Looking into a theater mode but can't talk about it_
_Will have co-op_
_There will be a kill-cam but it can be turned off_
_BF3's team is almost twice as big as the team for BFBC2_
_They  want the pacing of the single player mode to be balanced, with highs  and lows. Makes the comparison to a song vs a guitar solo._
_Part of the single player mode takes place in Sulaymaniyah - Iraqi Kurdistan._
_"****" will be used often, so M rated for sure_
_There will be an earthquake in a level. The destruction sounds very impressive. 7 story building collapses, looks very well done_
_Significant narrative that goes with the SP mode_
_More than one setting, you're not in the middle east for the whole game_
_PC version is lead version_
_Why 64 players for PC only? No complains from the console crowd._
_No  mod tools at release. Maybe none down the line either. Frosbite 2.0 is  complex and mods tools would have to be dumbed down, so does Dice really  want to put their time to that or would it be better spent elsewhere?_
_Original story, not based on Bad Company at all._
Quelle: Planet Battlefield - Maps, News, Battlefield 2, Videos, Downloads​


----------



## PixelSign (8. Februar 2011)

cool, danke Dorni!


----------



## DaStash (8. Februar 2011)

Naja, mit den Mod´s sieht es ja dann nicht so rosig aus.


----------



## Hugo78 (8. Februar 2011)

Das mit den Mod tools ist doch wieder nur ne Ausrede damit man seine DLCs und Addons verkaufen kann mit max. Kopien.

Nach 2 - 3 Jahren wirds dann auch Modtools geben, dann wenn BF4 nur noch max. ein 1 Jahr vom Release entfernt ist.

Aber anyway, abseits dieser offensichtlichen Gewinnmaximierungs-kacke, find ich die Screens bisher sehr ansprechend und die machen auf jedenfall Laune auf BF3.


----------



## Leandros (8. Februar 2011)

Das mit den Mod Tools ist keine ausrede. Da Frostbite ursprünglich eine Konsolen Engine ist, war soetwas nie vorgesehen. Denke die werden es nachreichen. Die DLC werden die anders schmackhaft machen.

Ich vertraue DICE und EA!


----------



## Hugo78 (8. Februar 2011)

Frostbite 2.0 ist nach Aussage von DICE eine Neuentwicklung und Leadplattform sei der PC.

Bei FB1.x wie BC2 kann man das eventuell gelten lassen, die Engine sei ja nur für geschlossene Konsolensysteme entwickelt worden, aber nicht bei der FB 2.x.

Ausserdem Fahrzeuge und Soldaten könnte man jeder Zeit durch eine Mod ersetzen, bei der Landschaft mag das schwieriger werden, 
aber irgendwie erstellen die Designer bei DICE die ja auch.
Ohne Tools arbeitet auch DICE nicht.


----------



## Leandros (8. Februar 2011)

Stimmt. Hoffen wir auf Modding Tools!


----------



## nyso (8. Februar 2011)

Beim ersten Screen ganz oben steht Release: Holiday. 
Also Weihnachtsgeschäft 2011. So viel zum Herbst


----------



## Moinge (8. Februar 2011)

also battlefield 3 wird mit großer sicherheit gekauft, aber sicher nicht zu release, da warte ich lieber ne woche. bei bc2 wars echt nur frust bei den problemen am anfang.
zum glück spielt bf3 nicht im 2. weltkrieg oder vietnam. das is einfach ausgelutscht.

sehr interessant find ich ja, dass es ein erdbeben im singleplayer gibt, da bin ich mal gespannt wie da die frames einbrechen, wens zur sache geht


----------



## Leandros (8. Februar 2011)

Moinge schrieb:


> also battlefield 3 wird mit großer sicherheit gekauft, aber sicher nicht zu release, da warte ich lieber ne woche. bei bc2 wars echt nur frust bei den problemen am anfang.
> zum glück spielt bf3 nicht im 2. weltkrieg oder vietnam. das is einfach ausgelutscht.
> 
> sehr interessant find ich ja, dass es ein erdbeben im singleplayer gibt, da bin ich mal gespannt wie da die frames einbrechen, wens zur sache geht




Wenn du so verrückt wie ich gewesen bist, war Schlimm. Betastartzeitpunkt: 19 Uhr. Ab 18:30 sas ich vorm Rechner und habe F5 auf den Mirror Pages gehämmert ... geladen ... spiel Installiert. 

LAAAAAGS! Aber sowas von krass


----------



## Moinge (8. Februar 2011)

nein, so verrückt war ich nicht  is mir zu stressig
ich war bei release bei meinem schwager, dort haben wir das spiel zocken wollen. aber es ging nicht. also nich die beta sondern das "fertige" spiel. man hat ne halbe stunde gebraucht, um einen server zu finden und dann andaurend disconnects gehabt, usw.

naja, btt: die woche nach release kann ich warten, bei bc2 muss ich erstma bis 50 kommen, bin erst 34. mittlerweile hab ich mir das bei allen spielen angeeignet warten zu können. ohne gelesenen test bzw. foren durchstöbern kauf ich mir kein spiel mehr.


----------



## DominikZepp (8. Februar 2011)

Die Bilder erinnern mich an Medal of Honor.

Die sind bestimmt alle nur aus em Singleplayer.


----------



## InRainbows (8. Februar 2011)

Dorni schrieb:


> Habe hier nochmal alle Scans komplett hochgeladen, kann man sich auch mal den den Text durchlesen.
> 
> 
> _Aiming for CY Q4 2011 release_
> ...



Oh man, sau geil. Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## Mischk@ (8. Februar 2011)

Ja man, vielen Dank !!!! Haben bestimmt viele drauf gewartet...


----------



## KILLTHIS (8. Februar 2011)

Das klingt wirklich geil. Ich bin gespannt, was dabei herauskommt.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Februar 2011)

Hammer einfach Hammer...bin voll aufgeregt uff das Game.


----------

